# (Pre-sell) Digiflavor Pharaoh Dripper Tank



## 3avape (28/7/16)

Pharaoh Dripper Tank, a new project by Rip Trippers, the 1st batch is going to be released around 15th Aug, 2016.

Made with stainless steel material, it's now available in two colors: Stainless Steel and Black.






With triple airflow control holes at the bottom part, you could easily enjoy different flavors.





*Features:*
-Spring loaded clamps support any type of coils
-Bottom airflow holes go straight to the coils
-Rotate the slip-plate juice hole, it will be much easier to wick
-Triple airflow control holes bring various flavors
-Anti-spit back drip tip

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## stevie g (28/7/16)

This is a departure from the norm and if Rip was involved I'm sure the design with be SICK AS TITS! lol. Will keep an eye on reviews for sure.


----------



## mase21 (28/7/16)

this look so nice the design. I'm going to get one soon as its out! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## 3avape (1/8/16)

mase21 said:


> this look so nice the design. I'm going to get one soon as its out!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Cool, you can pre-order first~


----------



## 3avape (1/8/16)

Sprint said:


> This is a departure from the norm and if Rip was involved I'm sure the design with be SICK AS TITS! lol. Will keep an eye on reviews for sure.


LoL, the review seems to be good so far.


----------



## Zakskad (9/8/16)

3avape said:


> Cool, you can pre-order first~


Hi where can i pre-order from


----------



## 3avape (10/8/16)

Zakskad said:


> Hi where can i pre-order from


you can preorder it here https://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-pharaoh-dripper-tank.html
Please dont forget to set up and log in your own account for cheaper price before place order.


----------



## 3avape (10/8/16)

The Pharaoh Dripper Tank! A Rip Trippers Project!
https://goo.gl/R5OEDq


----------

